# Philippine Senior Citizens Card



## Ianlene (6 mo ago)

My question is..are the 13A Visa holder, a UK citizen married to Filipina, senior citizen, can avail of 20% Senior Citizen discount?


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Ianlene said:


> My question is..are the 13A Visa holder, a UK citizen married to Filipina, senior citizen, can avail of 20% Senior Citizen discount?


No, Yes, Maybe!


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Ianlene said:


> My question is..are the 13A Visa holder, a UK citizen married to Filipina, senior citizen, can avail of 20% Senior Citizen discount?


Absolutely NOT! We are not "Citizens" we are known as "Non-Immigrants", and also this affects your wife's status she won't qualify if you make over a 60,000 pesos a month, so this is not for all Philippine citizens either, I know several Filipinos and we've talked and they also cannot get a Senior card because they make more than 60,000 pesos a month.

This card is for the very poor seniors and you'll probably never have an issue with this but if you happen to piss off someone familiar with the Senior Citizen card you could be deported, it's written in the Senior Citizen law, this has been addressed many times, here's the spot about foreigners, important blocks highlighted in Sec 3 and 7 and definition of terms below:

*Sec. 3.* Section 2 of Republic Act No. 7432, as amended by Republic Act No. 9257, otherwise known as the Expanded Senior Citizens Act of 2003″, is hereby further amended to read as follows:

SEC. 2. _Definition of terms._ – For purposes of this Act, these terms are defined as follows:

*“(a) Senior citizen or elderly refers to any resident citizen of the Philippines at least sixty (60) years old;*

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Sec. 7.* Section 10 of the same Act, as amended, is hereby further amended to read as follows:

“SEC. 10. Penalties. – Any person who refuses to honor the senior citizen card issued by this the government or violates any provision of this Act shall suffer the following penalties:

“(a) For the first violation, imprisonment of not less than two (2) years but not more than six (6) years and a fine of not less than Fifty thousand pesos (Php50,000.00) but not exceeding One hundred thousand pesos (Php100,000.00);

“(b) For any subsequent violation, imprisonment of not less than two (2) years but not more than six (6) years and a fine of not less than One Hundred thousand pesos (Php100,000.00) but not exceeding Two hundred thousand pesos (Php200,000.00); and

*“(c) Any person who abuses the privileges granted herein shall be punished with imprisonment of not less than six (6) months and a fine of not less than Fifty thousand pesos (Php50,000.00) but not more than One hundred thousand pesos (Php100,000.00).*

“If the offender is a corporation, partnership, organization or any similar entity, the officials thereof directly involved such as the president, general manager, managing partner, or such other officer charged with the management of the business affairs shall be liable therefor.

*“If the offender is an alien or a foreigner, he/she shall be deported immediately after service of sentence.*

“Upon filing of an appropriate complaint, and after due notice and hearing, the proper authorities may also cause the cancellation or revocation of the business permit, permit to operate, franchise and other similar privileges granted to any person, establishment or business entity that fails to abide by the provisions of this Act.”

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
RULE III
DEFINITION OF TERMS

Article 5. Definition of Terms. - For purposes of these Rules, the terms are defined as follows:

5.1 SENIOR CITIZEN OR ELDERLY - refers to any Filipino citizen who is a resident of the Philippines, and who is sixty (60) years old or above. It may apply to senior citizens with "dual citizenship" status provided they prove their Filipino citizenship and have at least six (6) months residency in the Philippines.
----------------------------------------------------------
R.A. No. 9994

Link to old article on this Senior card


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Ianlene said:


> My question is..are the 13A Visa holder, a UK citizen married to Filipina, senior citizen, can avail of 20% Senior Citizen discount?


NO!!!
Senior citizen is a citizen of the Republic and is at least sixty (60) years of age.









Republic Act No. 9994 | GOVPH


Approved on February, 2010: An Act granting additional benefits and privileges to senior citizens, further amending Republic Act No. 7432, as amended, otherwise known as



www.officialgazette.gov.ph





Chuck


----------



## Ianlene (6 mo ago)

magsasaja said:


> No, Yes, Maybe!



Please give me a definite answer... Thanks?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Ianlene said:


> Please give me a definite answer... Thanks?


That would be a No then.

If offered a discount you can gratefully accept it, but to ask for a discount whilst offering an illegally held senior discount card would be breaking the law. Some barangay's have been known to hand out discount cards to foreign spouses. I'm not sure of the legality of it but it's definitely illegal to use it.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Ianlene said:


> Please give me a definite answer... Thanks?


No


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

Ianlene said:


> Please give me a definite answer... Thanks?


No, but you will find most of the long term retired expats have a senior card and use it on a regular basis. Never heard of anyone one being deported or arrested. Personally I would not use one even it was legal.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Some people can't read or won't taken no for an answer.
Lead a horse to water?

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

An add on,,,, if you need a pensioners discount as a foreigner? You picked the wrong country.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

SOME places offer advantages to old people though just by looking old without asking as leting old people get before in line. 
Its common old people are treated much better by Asians than old people are treated in our home countries, although sometimes "to good"  when they let even old people, who havent followed development, decide things these old dont understand.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

Yep, agree. When I go to my bank I arrive before they open and there are 20n plus people lined up on the left hand side of the door and myself and one or two other old farts lined up on the other side, bank opens and us oldies are in first with fresh tellers.

I don't need a discount card and do appreciate the respect offered here unlike western countries.

Cheers Steve.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

bigpearl said:


> I don't need a discount card and do appreciate the respect offered here unlike western countries.


 I have no problem paying some extra when its a poor asking - but need to think of my reputation* not being easy to fool so I think of making a t-shirt which I can point at and smile when II pay to much to make them understand I understood its "kano price" 

But no way I let others than poor fool me to pay to much, when its some biger money or not a poor. 

*So we have said No to hints of pat bribes to officials. And it isnt much moneyt by I have told my business partner to confront if that our reputation reason about some BS when we didnt got a "downpayment" back which we made so seller had money - in Phils, owner is in USA - to make new survey because the boundry marlkers had crumbled so could be found at the rather big lot, by ot seem common DENR use to litle cement in the mix so they disapear after a while. Then they didnt fullfil the cintract but havent paid back the downpayment inspite of the in USA located Filipina owner is rather rich. Left to see if he will do it


----------



## expatuk2016 (Mar 20, 2016)

Legally no ! But if like we do you use regular restuarants etc you might get a free coffee etc. I think it must be my good looks that does it !
But all senior discount transactions are recorded ! You ask for a discount at your own risk !


----------



## Zep (Jun 8, 2017)

bigpearl said:


> I don't need a discount card and do appreciate the respect offered here unlike western countries.
> 
> Cheers Steve.


Not sure about that. I have almost never had people cut in line in front of me in the USA, but here in a few years it happens all the time. It is if a line of people means nothing if you can push your way to the front. No one ever says anything either, like they are used to it.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

I only suffered that position a couple of times in Manila over 10 years ago Zep. Waiting inline at a kiosk to buy load/phone cards (what a stupid system even back then) and some big headed pr#ck would push his way to the front counter and demand service from the poor girl in the kiosk, big ego and suffering from small man syndrome. No one said anything to him and the unfortunate cashier apologized to all the punters waiting patiently........ once she got rid of him. I have had that happen a few times after that and I speak up and embarrass the fool trying to push in. Most here give us oldies respect and from my perspective appreciated.

OMO.

Cheers, Steve.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Yes the Philippines practices parallel queuing.


----------



## grahamw57 (May 27, 2018)

Quite simple O.P.

Are you a Filipino CITIZEN ???


----------

